# Unable to Send MMS on Stock



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

tried to take pictures today and send MMS and kept getting same message:

picture too large, compressing
unsupported format, upload cancelled

yet when i go with Go SMS, it works. Not a big fan of Go SMS, and like the TouchWiz SMS program, so would like to fix.

thanks


----------



## DroidmanDan (Jan 8, 2012)

goldsmitht said:


> tried to take pictures today and send MMS and kept getting same message:
> 
> picture too large, compressing
> unsupported format, upload cancelled
> ...


That happened to me and I cleared data in the messaging app and haven't had any problems since.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If Wi-Fi is on, some people have reported problems. Not just this phone not just T-Mobile.

(from my phone)


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If Wi-Fi is on, some people have reported problems. Not just this phone not just T-Mobile.
> 
> (from my phone)


was using WIFI, and hadn't heard that one. will definitely test this out today, thanks!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> tried to take pictures today and send MMS and kept getting same message:
> 
> picture too large, compressing
> unsupported format, upload cancelled
> ...


M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, issue seems to be that i have to clear data everytime i want to send or receive an MMS. wonder what tech support would say, but not got my hopes up. Have heard it was an "issue" but can't find the post anywhere.


----------

